# Padavka



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, potřebovala bych vědět význam tohoto slovu, a jestli se to vztahuje k té ženě, nebo k tomu mužskému doprovodu..

Ti  muži kontroloři u dveři musí mít sice po desetihodinovém stání každý  den nohy nateklé jak štoudve, ale zato mohou to, co jiní smrtelníci  nikdy, pokud nechtějí po hlavě dostat kabelkou anebo, předpokládejme že  není padavka, facánek od mužského doprovodu. Kontroloři mohou prošmírovat jakoukoli tašku jakékoli ženy, co se jim líbí anebo právě třeba vůbec ne...

Diky moc


----------



## Zrzejda

ahoj, padavka je označení málo fyzicky zdatného člověka, synonymum by bylo slaboch nebo neohrabaný člověk, jinak myslím, že padavka může v širším významu znamenat taky někoho, kdo je bojácný a netroufá si...


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc, tak v tomto úryvku padavka je ten muž, ten mužský doprovod... Je to tak?
Diky


----------



## Zrzejda

ano, přesně tak!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Zde to označuje ten mužský doprovod. Pokud není padavka, tak se ženy zastane.
Padavka značí bojácnou osobu, jak zmínila Zrejda. Neboli srab. Netroufá si na něco, nemá odvahu. (Většinou je padavkou muž, protože od žen se neočekává odvaha.)
Naopak fyzicky málo zdatný člověk, slaboch je spíše sekundárního významu. "Je to taková padavka" popisuje dotyčného jako slabou osobu. Případně neprůraznou.

V tomto textu jde ale o vyjádření odvahy.


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc...


----------

